
Expandpass – expands passwords from simply defined syntax - phildo3
https://github.com/Phildo/expandpass
======
phildo3
"Ok, so I think my password is something like ILoveBananas123, but I can't
remember if it was like or love, or if the numbers came first or second, or
where the capitalizations were... oh dang I'm screwed"-

Not anymore!

("123" <{"I""i"}("Love""Like"){"B""b"}"ananas">[-m1])

